# Upgrading mil-spec...



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello!

My previous post I was having trouble with my new Springfield Mil Spec. 

The culprit was the extractor.... "breaking in" the firearm helped as well..

I am thinking of upgrading the rear sights to adjustable, and the front to a fiber optic, beyond that, the trigger could use a lighter pull...

What are some do's and don'ts about this type of 1911, am I wasting my cash on upgrades? I guess I am looking for some wisdom about good and bad ideas of upgrades.... 

My current project is a reliable sub compact, and making my 1911 feel, and shoot better....

jake


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The sky's the limit on what you want to do to a 1911. The Mil Spec is a good starting platforum. The key is doing the work yourself or as much as you can. A lot of guys after a year or so take a stab at building their own. You might want to study up on the trigger as it can be a bit touchy and you don't want it going full auto. Good luck in your venture.


----------

